# Made a new flirt pole



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

1"x4' PVC.

2 PVC end caps.

Nylon rope.

And, a Mr. Bill toy!










My video wont post


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

nice....rep for the mr bill toy...lol


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

WuRd!

I still cant see why my video wont post off of imageshack.com.

I also just noticed the quality of the pic is shot down beyond belief!

This is freaky.

Anyway, its funny cause when he bites it it says Oh Noooooooo! lol, and Crash makes this look and lifts his ears like as if,.. Oh Yesssss! and goes to town on it!


----------



## onejasrod (Dec 9, 2009)

How did you make that? i want to make one too for my dogs instead of ordering it. step by step instructions would be real cool : ) i'm one of those people who have difficulties trying to put together something from IKEA if ya know what i mean...!

Thanks, if you can.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweet that's too funny.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

onejasrod said:


> How did you make that? i want to make one too for my dogs instead of ordering it. step by step instructions would be real cool : ) i'm one of those people who have difficulties trying to put together something from IKEA if ya know what i mean...!
> 
> Thanks, if you can.


It was as simpkle as could be.

I took a 4 foot long piece of pvc and two end caps to fit each end. I drilled a hole in each end cap big enough for a nylon rope to fit in.

I threaded the rope in one end cap, made a knot, and melted it so the knot would not slip loose and glued the end cap on.

I then fed the rope into the pvc and into the other end cap pulling it tight and making a knot and melting it also. Then I glued that end cap in place as well.

After that you simply just tie what ever toy you want to the end of the rope.

Mr. Bill is already dead, who would have knew? Now I am using a AKC toy that looks like a Owl. Those AKC toys are pretty damn tough!



> Sweet that's too funny.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Crash pups person said:


> 1"x4' PVC.
> 
> 2 PVC end caps.
> 
> ...


That is really funny!

angel


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks angel.


----------



## onejasrod (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks guys!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome pole man... now lets see it in action!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

*copy*

My little girl, Tiny the dogo, and an 8 foot pvc pipe with a nylon rope anda dish.rag for a target. Not very dynamic but then again it was a training session for my daughter to give dogs commands.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> awesome pole man... now lets see it in action!


I cant get videos to post

Im working on it and Im getting a new Mr. Bill for it also:flush:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

well there's a thread where i want ya to post it when you can 

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/20482-flirtin-time.html

and angel if you could repost your bad lil dogo on that thread it'd be awesome... trying to create the ultimate flirt thread


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Make a video collage when all is said and done. That would be cool.

BTW, will do!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I have been slacking....I should get out there and play but this cold kills my fun!


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Here are some extra low budget flirt pole pics...lol 
With Bears as a pup.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> I cant get videos to post
> 
> Im working on it and Im getting a new Mr. Bill for it also:flush:


Where do you get the Mr.Bill I want one bad?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

MR BILLS GENERAL STORE - DOLLS


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I just made one out of my little girls pink fishing pole, a big brown shoe string, and Tweety Bird.

LOL @ how it looks. Pics to come in a bit, camera charging.


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Where do you get the Mr.Bill I want one bad?


We carry the toys at work as actual dog toys.

You can also get them here at any one of these places....

Mr. Bill dog toys - Google Product Search


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Aidan said:


> I just made one out of my little girls pink fishing pole, a big brown shoe string, and Tweety Bird.
> 
> LOL @ how it looks. Pics to come in a bit, camera charging.


My first one was out of a old surf fishing rod..lol!

Im giving that one to my brother in law to help rehabilitate his Leonburger.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Crash pups person said:


> We carry the toys at work as actual dog toys.
> 
> You can also get them here at any one of these places....
> 
> Mr. Bill dog toys - Google Product Search


Thanx guys I'm totally ordering one that's bad a**.:woof::woof:


----------

